# LL Bean tote size help?



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I want to pick up LL bean zip top tote bag for boat/beach use.

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/37037?feat=677-GN1&page=boat-and-tote-bag-zip-top

Zip top seems more practical because I can leave it open whenever and just czip it before the boat gets going. If for some reason the zip top is lame or not good, please let me know.

*What size and handle length should I choose?* I've been thinking large or medium with a regular handle. I'd carry one, maybe two fairly large beach towels. Plus sunblock, sunglass case, book, and maybe a couple other small things. I'm not trying to carry the whole parties junk in my bag and I also don't want anyone to mistake it for a murse.

I would just assume order one of each size and return one, but I'm also thinking about a monogram. Just three letters in block. Do you guys think it would be affected for a man's beach bag?


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Do you guys think it would be affected for a man's beach bag?


Yes. Get a duffel or large backpack or similar. Guys look goofy carrying totes.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

The zip-top works well for keeping spray out, yes. The best size is whatever one's about 3'x2'. If you want to carry it on your shoulder, get the longer handles (assuming that those wouldn't make it too long to hand-hold). Otherwise, stick to the regular length.



smmrfld said:


> Yes. Get a duffel or large backpack or similar. Guys look goofy carrying totes.


He said "beach bag" -- to me, that means something that isn't expected to do double-duty as a real bag, and that'll end up with sand in it. Backpacks and sunburn don't mix.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

smmrfld said:


> Yes. Get a duffel or large backpack or similar. Guys look goofy carrying totes.


That was just referring to the monogram option. Keep in mind you're talking to a guy who wears opera pumps, so carrying a tote doesn't really bother me. I just don't want to look like a d-bag carrying around a _monogrammed_ tote.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> The zip-top works well for keeping spray out, yes. The best size is whatever one's about 3'x2'. If you want to carry it on your shoulder, get the longer handles (assuming that those wouldn't make it too long to hand-hold). Otherwise, stick to the regular length.


I don't think LLB sells that size. Though the regular length handle sounds right.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> He said "beach bag" -- to me, that means something that isn't expected to do double-duty as a real bag, and that'll end up with sand in it. Backpacks and sunburn don't mix.


Exactly, just a beach bag.

I'm sure there's some fellows on here with a M or L LLB totes that will chime in in the morning. Maybe with pics as well? :icon_smile_big: Or maybe there will be a consensus that the monogram isn't appropriate and I can just order both and return one.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

I purchased a Hudson Bay Co. tote for my girlfriend and shared beach use (14" x 17" x 7", $15 on the website). For a single person, I'd say it's a good size. It can hold one or two towels, sunscreen, t-shirt, sunglasses, and a couple of bottles as well.

However, I find it a tiny bit cramped as well. I always change clothes at the beach, and there's little room for pants and a shirt if you're carrying two towels, and simply no room for shoes. I find myself wishing for more room for snacks, my camera, and maybe a souvenir as well. As it is now, I think I'll buy another tote about this size for myself.

Also, while I have no experience with them, the "Parrott Canvas Company" has some pretty cheap made in USA totes available. Very customizable and has $6 monogramming: 

EDIT: And definitely go for the monogram. It's the beach, nobody's gonna sweat three letters on a canvas tote.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

The smallest sizes are worthless - you'll probably need an XL to fit a beach towel in there. Keep in mind these are THICK canvas and pretty rigid. They don't crumple up flat and are bulky to store. You will probably end up putting stuff inside it and then storing the bag at it's full size in the closet. I feel they are more suited for stowing your snow gear. It seems that almost every kid in my son's school has one of these bags hanging from their coathooks to hold their mittens, scarves, snow pants and the like.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I don't think LLB sells that size. Though the regular length handle sounds right.


Huh. I was guesstimating what the size on my old one is -- packed away in the attic at the moment. I'd want bigger than Spin's.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

We use the mediums (with regular handle) as diaper bags for our two youngest kids. You would need at least a large for a beach bag - in fact, I'm going to order that size (at least) for our crew to use at the pool this summer.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

We have multiples in every size. The XL is good for a family-size beach/pool bag (works well for four). For a beach bag for two people, I recommend the large. We have at least three in that size and I find them to be the most useful. I keep one in my car with a change of clothes and other emergency stuff and my wife uses another one as a diaper/clothes bag for the kids, plus a floating one for overnight stays, etc. Definitely get the zip-top to keep sand and spray out and regular handles are best. As for a monogram, all of ours have them. Our family beach bag is from the LLB custom Boat & Tote program and our last name is monogrammed in the same color thread as the body of the bag so it's not so obvious but serves its purpose. If you're getting a dedicated beach bag, I'd go the custom route for the ability to add a pocket for sunglasses, keys and other small items.

Keep in mind that the LLB bags are 100% cotton canvas and your stuff will get wet if it's placed on a wet boat deck or poolside. If you think this is a possibility, I'd look into the Parrott Canvas options that come with a nylon bottom or a bag liner for the LLB tote.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I use the XL for my fishing boots and waders, in season. And it's true, they don't fold up flat, so right now that bag is in the closet with boots and stuff in it.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

smmrfld said:


> Yes. Get a duffel or large backpack or similar. Guys look goofy carrying totes.


Didn't a hissy fit get thrown by someone (who shall remain nameless) when I made a similar blanket condemnation (of exact matching of shoe to belt leather)?

Just sayin' is all.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Can't help you with sizing, but will add that these bags are durable. I have an older, smaller sized bag that mymwifebstopped using for some reason. It has worked perfectly as a shooting bag. It easily holds several boxes of shells, ear muffs, gloves, eye protection, and cleaning accessories. 

As for the monogram; go for it. You're planning to use the bag for going to the beach, not doing anything manly, like shooting. :icon_smile_wink: 

Just kidding.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

smmrfld said:


> Yes. Get a duffel or large backpack or similar. Guys look goofy carrying totes.


I'd say instead that guys look goofy carrying duffels, rather than totes, to the beach.

The larger the better.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

MaxBuck said:


> I'd say instead that guys look goofy carrying duffels, rather than totes, to the beach.
> 
> The larger the better.


Or a large backpack to the beach. Why not just bring along a suitcase? :tongue2:


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> Or a large backpack to the beach. Why not just bring along a suitcase? :tongue2:


Have the right arm candy in tow, and no one will even remember if you packed your stuff in a potato sack.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I have two of the LLB Hunter's Tote Bags in XL. They're plenty big for 3 people to pack a day's worth of stuff for the beach - lunches, booze, cups, towels, etc. I had an old L open-top canvas bag that was lost a few years ago. It is enough for two people to do the same. Don't get the long straps - it means you _have_ to carry it over your shoulder or else the bag will bottom out on even mildly uneven ground. With the regular straps, I can carry it over my shoulder just fine, anyway. Having seen the M in the store here, it is too small to be very masculine - it is about the size of the larger Longchamp purses/totes that every girl on campus will be carrying her books in.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Flairball said:


> Have the right arm candy in tow, and no one will even remember if you packed your stuff in a potato sack.


Word.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tilton said:


> Having seen the M in the store here, it is too small to be very masculine - it is about the size of the larger Longchamp purses/totes that every girl on campus will be carrying her books in.


Agreed. The medium sized bags are used exclusively by my wife as a purse.


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I would just assume order one of each size


The idiom is "just as soon." I'd get a duffel. I'd prefer no monogram. But here are some suggestions for more masculine than average totes:

https://foundmadenew.com/shopToteBags.html
https://uncrate.com/stuff/temple-parachute-tote/


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Flairball said:


> Have the right arm candy in tow, and no one will even remember if you packed your stuff in a potato sack.


I wish that I had arm candy in tow way back when I was on the beach with my seabag at Cape May. Semper Paratus.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Shaver said:


> Didn't a hissy fit get thrown by someone (who shall remain nameless) when I made a similar blanket condemnation (of exact matching of shoe to belt leather)?
> 
> Just sayin' is all.


Dunno. But I suppose if you want to match your beach tote to your belt, that's your choice. Seems a bit much, but whatever.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

You guys have any thoughts on the Hudson Sutler bags? They look sharp.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Arm candy? Pray tell whatever is arm candy? Please reassure me that this is not a disparaging term for a lady.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I think that if you get it in camouflage, from the hunting department of Beans, you avoid the disparaging comments, though the monogram may not appear as boldly.


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Arm candy? Pray tell whatever is arm candy? Please reassure me that this is not a disparaging term for a lady.


American candy is pretty good. I don't think girls take offence.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a vintage duffel from LL Bean that I use for just about anything. I do not live near a beach, but it would be what I used if going alone. 

I imagine my wife would likely have some sort of bag and could just keep my few things in it...


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave (Dec 2, 2006)

*LL Bean Boat and Tote*

Order the LL Bean Boat and Tote in a size large with navy trim, regular handles, zip top and a monogram.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Shaver said:


> Arm candy? Pray tell whatever is arm candy? Please reassure me that this is not a disparaging term for a lady.


I stand corrected for participating in the puerility, Lord Shaver. Were are still learning here in the Colonies, sir... :smile:


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Arm candy? Pray tell whatever is arm candy? Please reassure me that this is not a disparaging term for a lady.


Not at all disparaging. On some occasions when I've dressed in a manner my wife particularly enjoys, that's what she calls me.


----------



## DoubleDDownUnder (Apr 19, 2013)

I cheated. I ordered both the long handled large zip and long handled extra large zip monogrammed for my wife. Then, I can use them on the beach with no issues. Of course, I an an expat in Australia (and used these very same bags two weeks ago at the beach) and they are great. Also, I have a perverse pleasure using such an iconic American bag Down Under.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> I stand corrected for participating in the puerility, Lord Shaver. Were are still learning here in the Colonies, sir... :smile:


Do you know, funnily enough, someone was kind enough to buy me a title for xmas.

I genuinely am a Lord now.

Seriously.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Ended up ordering a tote from the canvas shop in Camana Bay. Same one my dad picked up last summer on our trip.


----------



## FalconLorenzo (Aug 14, 2013)

I truly believe that canvas totes are one of life's most simple pleasures.


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

They make duffels that can be used as backpacks. You can fit a packed cooler in it and carry it for blocks without hurting your back or shoulder. I used to carry 20 lbs of groceries home until I realized that the back pain I got two days later was from doing that. Then I got a backpack and I can carry 35 lbs of groceries 5 blocks with no problem. Oh, the backpack has a wide padded hip belt, which helps take the weight off my back and duffel backpacks don't have that.


----------

